# Any single gay/lesbian people going through the adoption process?



## herbaltea (Apr 9, 2003)

Hi all

just wondered if anyone is in the process of or have adopted. I'm about to start the journey and am both excited and nervous about being approved! I would so love a family


----------



## Pinktink (Dec 17, 2008)

Hello,

we're not going through adoption but just wanted to wish you the best of luck 



Lynn


----------



## MandMtb (Mar 6, 2009)

Hi herbaltea,

Welcome to FF. I have sent you a PM about adoption.

However, you may also benefit from posting on the Adoption board! 

Wishing you luck on your journey.

Love S x


----------



## nismat (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi Herbaltea,
I remember you from before  
Sorry to hear that TTC didn't work out for you, but it's great to hear that you've been able to take a positive step forwards in choosing the adoption route instead. 
Can't help with any advice, but do keep us updated with the process - I hope that it doesn't prove too protracted/invasive.

Tx


----------



## herbaltea (Apr 9, 2003)

Hiya - I remember you from before too  

Congratulations on your son - what fab news! Good luck with the next x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

My friend went through the process as a single woman- there are some of the girls on the singles thread who have been successful and others contemplating it at the moment.  Good Luck

L


----------

